# The DISH Home Protection Plan



## Kali05 (May 20, 2005)

will the The DISH Home Protection Plan will repair a 721 dvr if the harddrive fails? and willl it cover my over 5 recievers? let me know...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Try 1-800-333-DISH or WWW.DISHNETWORK.COM.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/warranty/terms/index.shtml


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've had great success with my extended warranties with Dish. ANY hardware failures have been replaced with new units.

If you own a PVR you are NUTS if you don't get the extra protection. I've got 4 PVRs and a 4900 so it was a no brainer.........


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

5 receivers is $6.99/month and 6 us $7.99 per month.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I still have the $2 plan but am guessing that they will make all annual subscribers take the higher priced DHP plan next year to keep the warranty.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

What about if you lease? I mean, if the HD dies on my 522 I guess it is Dish's problem? If not, CANCELLED subscription here.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

homeskillet said:


> ...If not, CANCELLED subscription here.


That sums it up.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I still have the 2 buck a month plan. DVRs must cost them a fortune... what with hard drive failures and software bugs


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

homeskillet said:


> What about if you lease? I mean, if the HD dies on my 522 I guess it is Dish's problem? If not, CANCELLED subscription here.


Technically, the warrenty on DHA receivers is still only 1 year. They MAY replace the receiver, but you would have to pay the $1495 S&H fee more than likely at the least.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> Technically, the warrenty on DHA receivers is still only 1 year. They MAY replace the receiver, but you would have to pay the $1495 S&H fee more than likely at the least.


Larry there is no warranty limits on DHA receivers DISH not the customer owns the receiver so as long as you are leasing the receiver it is under warranty. If you have the 1 or 2 year plan you are under DHPP so there is no $14.95 shipping fee.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

We have had a 501, a 508 and two 721's replaced under the extended warranty plan (all hard drivce failures). I agree, if you a DVR you have to have this, the HD is the weakest link and they do fail.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have had three 501's, a 510, a 721, and a UHF remote go bad under the $2 warranty. Most went bad under their original warranty.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

boba said:


> Larry there is no warranty limits on DHA receivers DISH not the customer owns the receiver so as long as you are leasing the receiver it is under warranty. If you have the 1 or 2 year plan you are under DHPP so there is no $14.95 shipping fee.


That is NOT correct. I went rounds with E* over this and this has been argued to death here many times before. E* Does NOT have a lifetime warrenty on the DHA equipment. Only on the DHP. Call Retail services for clarification. I'm really not interested in going through this again. Without the DHPP, you really only have the 1 year warrenty. They decided to give subs the option of taking the warrenty or not with the DHA to keep the costs the same as the package price.


----------



## jtravel (Feb 5, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> E* Does NOT have a lifetime warrenty on the DHA equipment. Only on the DHP. /QUOTE]
> 
> My DHA Dish contract that I signed says the leased Dish equipment is covered as long as im on the DHA plan.
> I will however have to pay $14.95 shipping and $99 on-site tech fee unless I purchase the protection plan.
> If I sign a 1 or 2 year contract I get the Dish protection plan included at no additional cost for the contract term.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

However, that doesn't cover EVERYTHING. If they get the receiver back and it isn't something that is covered, they WILL charge you for the replacement receiver. I will review the newest business rules and see if they have changed anything.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

ANYONE ever hear of someone actually charged? I doubt its many. The rule is probably flood control, to prevent abuse


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Bob Haller said:


> ANYONE ever hear of someone actually charged? I doubt its many. The rule is probably flood control, to prevent abuse


They will work with you at the executive level for sure, even if you don't have DHPP... Alot if people will cancel out of spite if something goes bad and they can't get it fixed for free or really cheap. I think that if E* really wanted, they could just say sorry about your luck, in regards to busted EQ.


----------



## jtravel (Feb 5, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> However, that doesn't cover EVERYTHING. If they get the receiver back and it isn't something that is covered, they WILL charge you for the replacement receiver. I will review the newest business rules and see if they have changed anything.


It does say that Dish Network May charge you for any repairs that are necessitated by any damage or misuse of the equipment by the customer.
Because its Leased equipment and owned by Dish you must notify them of any defect or damage to the equipment promptly.
All maintenance and repair of the leased equipment must be done by Dish.

Basically if you drop the box and damge it or open it and modify it then they can charge you for the repair.
If the equipment fails during its normal and intended use Dish will repair it at no cost other than the Shipping fee or Onsite service call.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Years ago someone tripped and water got into a 4700

Fried the box, E RMAed it, and never questioned the obvious water damage


----------



## BrianB34 (May 27, 2005)

I've had problems with my 522 since we got dish back in February an it died today. It started at 6:00 AM this morning. It said the hard drive needed to be cleaned and that it had to fix the error. It would then shut itself off, try to reaquire the signal and then try to clean itself again. It did that all day.

I called Dish today and told them the problem and said this is the 6th time it's acted up. It wouldn't hold signal from day 1 till day 4 for the locals, twice lost all of the DVR stored and two times sounded like my blender in my kitchen. I told them I wanted a new receiver that I wasn't going to put up with this thing nor working and they tried to pull the 99.00 on me as well and I fought tooth and nail about it sicne I had document proof before the 90 day "warranty" period. I agree it's a leased piece and it's their problem. They wouldn't budfge but they did agree to send me a new receiver, waived the 14.95, and gave me a weeks credit.

I am not happy. If this new one doesn't work I'm going to demand two plain jane receivers and kick the DVR habbit.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They will not send out a new one until the reciever has failed three times.


----------

